# Are Tuna and Sushi safe while nursing??



## tykys (Nov 25, 2009)

I know we are supposed to limit our Tuna intake during pregnancy, but what about while breastfeeding? What about Sushi? My husband and I went on our first date night since our 8 week old son was born and I indulged big time without even thinking. I hope it's okay!!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Tuna is 'unsafe' because of heavy metals. Unless you are eating a metric tonne, you're probably going to be fine.
Sushi is 'unsafe' because of the risk of foodborne illness and parasites. As long as you are eating sushi from a trusted source you should be ok in this camp too.

Now that I think about it, I don't know if heavy metals transfer in BM, I imagine they would. Just don't go on fish diet.


----------



## rivkah (Oct 9, 2008)

I eat sushi about once a week, and I have never even thought about it, frankly. (currently nursing #3).

I do pay attention to how much tuna (and certain other fish) I eat because of mercury contamination. I think once a week is the "rule."


----------



## birdword (Sep 15, 2009)

Heavy metals do transfer to breast milk, so I would avoid eating fish such as tuna that are high on the food chain. The only risk with uncooked food is that the mother could get a foodborne illness that could make her dehydrated and decrease her milk supply. I would use common sense and only eat high quality, fresh fish that are low on the food chain.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

this is what my rule of thumb was for the first year of dd's life.

avoid anything that could impact bfeeding.

so i was pretty strict about my diet the first year.

plus a tiny baby. the transfer thru bm will affect them more now than at a year.

i remember one time i unthinkingly had 1/4th of a small cup of white mocha. and my dd had trouble sleeping the whole night. huge reality check for me and set the rest of the years food for me.

pps have told you about dangers of fish. my ob was v. adamant about sushi while preggo. he said japanese women could v. easily with no trouble. not others. i carried over that for two more years (dd didnt start really eating till she was 2). because had i had to stop bfeeding it would have been catastrophic for my dd. later on i discovered seh would NOT drink formula. pig headed child would go hungry but not drink formula. we tried all brands when i mistakenly left my pumped milk outside.

so beware your child might refuse formula if you have to stop nursing for a while.


----------



## rlmueller (May 22, 2009)

while pregnant (lotta eel) and chunk light tuna in water. I WANT FISH ALL THE TIME. I actually googled to see if women in Japan eat sushi while preggers. They do. It's recommended. Oddly enough--Asian kids are stereotyped as smart. I will pretend to put two and two together and eat away while nursing too.

Note: not all sushi is raw--sashimi is exclusively raw
Unagi=eel is generally cooked, low merc, and so darn good I order it with every sushi order (at least weekly)

You can easily google low merc sushi and find good info the stick in your purse for the next date night.

Gorton's fisherman says fish is brain food. I believe everything I hear









I told my midwife about my sushi affairs and she didn't blink.

I see you are also getting some mixed messages. Your judgement is best.


----------

